# The Start of 2014 Almonds



## Rustyhawk (May 1, 2010)

Here are a few pictures from earlier this week in northern California 2014 Almonds


----------



## azbees (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice weather in those pics. Wish we had some rain


----------



## jackjr (Jun 22, 2011)

Where were those taken at?


----------



## REDWOOD (Feb 5, 2014)

Are there any almond trees in the US that don't get sprayed with chemicals like organic


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

REDWOOD said:


> Are there any almond trees in the US that don't get sprayed with chemicals like organic


Yes but very few acres. I don't have the actual statistics but I'd guess its less than 2% OF THE TOTAL ACREAGE


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

We pollinated an organic orchard some years ago. When we started loading the hives out, I noticed hundreds of giant ****roaches hiding under the hives. My first thought was, somebody needs to spray this orchard!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Good luck crossing the boarder with giant japanese **** roaches on the truck.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Japanese ? they looked American to me...
Off topic anyways, sorry.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Roaches need to stay warm too! With the price of almonds up, they gonna spray, it's cheap crop insurance. It's hard to be organic with all the pests that can hit almonds hard, especially spider mites.


----------



## Rustyhawk (May 1, 2010)

More pictures added. These pictures were taken between Chico and Ord Bend.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

Good pics. Anyone in fresno county area able to post some pics? Would like to see some pictures of near the I5 corridor. Especially now that the sun is coming out. Are the bees gonna start making a living?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Rusty, Those pallets and set up look like Bordins. Aren't they from that area? You work for them?


----------



## Rustyhawk (May 1, 2010)

We are on our way to the World Ag Expo in Tulare now so we will take pictures along the way.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

just south of the shields ave exit look on your left and snap a few!! thanks


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

The bees where flying good today but the blossums are to wet for them to get any pollin. If you need to feed you will want to wait a day or to for things to dry out a bit.


----------



## Tony Rogers (Oct 18, 2012)

Any word on the bloom from the Bakersfield area?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Yesterday we were tearing though potential breeders with the Beeinformed team. Bees had been flying good on Monday and yesterday morning but the afternoon clouded up and the boxes stayed full of bees. The weather was warm enough that they had been able to drag in some nectar. Considering how cloudy it was I I was surprised. The bee count is up so any nectar to keep them through the on and off again rain is really appreciated. Overall the bloom has progressed slowly. Anyone hoping for early release date might not want to plan to far ahead at this time. The way it looks right now I'm gonna guess that this will be one of the longest "first openings to final petal fall spans" in a very long time.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Dont need em back right away. Did you see our temp was -10 this morning.


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

Rustyhawk said:


> We are on our way to the World Ag Expo in Tulare now so we will take pictures along the way.


Thanks for the pictures, We didn't make it over the hill this year. Good to see them.


----------

